# Order of books on home screen



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

My K1 is acting weird and it's probably something stupid that I did and didn't realize that I did, but I sure could use some help.

When I read a book and then close the book it doesn't go to the top of the home page, it goes to the bottom.  I can't figure out how to make the book appear at the top of the screen.  I've tried  "Sort by Title" and "Sort by Author," but when I switch back to "Most Recent First," the most recently read books appear at the end of my books (page 7!).  

Help!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I don't know if this will help you, but I had the exact same thing happen to me once.  I turned off the wireless, then turned it back on again, and the books reordered correctly.  Not sure if it will help you, but it is worth a shot.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you!

I came here to say I'd figured out essentially the same thing.

I went to "Settings" and saw that the date was Jan 1, 1970.  My K crashed today so I had to do a hard reset and hadn't had Whispernet on since.  I'm guessing the hard reset also reset the date which in turn moved my books as I opened them. 

All is well in the KM home.  Even techie Mr. KM was stumped - and he didn't have time to help me out so I came here.

Thank you, again.  Kindleboards never fails!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting - the same thing happened to mine a few days ago.  I was starting to get nervous and thinking I'd have to call customer service because it was being so wonky.  The battery was draining overnight too.  I don't know if turning on Whispernet did it or not (I did a couple of resets & can't remember for sure whether I turned on WN or not) but I'm definitely going to remember that for if it happens again.

I really don't like it when Pearl acts up like that - I know Amazon will send a new one (at least until August when her warranty is up) but I just put a new skin on her, and I'm kind of attached to her.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Oooooh! My battery has been draining quickly too. 

Interesting...

Mr. KM put some new books on my K and I think they're big files.  My K is probably having a cow doing all that indexing.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Oooooh! My battery has been draining quickly too.
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> Mr. KM put some new books on my K and I think they're big files. My K is probably having a cow doing all that indexing.


Yep, I checked and mine was indexing. Not quite sure why, I hadn't added that much. 
One thing that's still odd is that I've moved almost everything over to my SD card, but it's still showing that I have very little Kindle memory left. Either my custom screensavers are taking up a LOT of space, or there's something wonky going on there. One of these days I might try moving everything to the SD card and then going back to factory settings. I'm sure I've seen how to do that, just don't remember what the process was.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I just had the same problem on my K1. Came on here to search for a solution, found this thread and fixed my problem. I'm going to keep an eye out for the battery drain... haven't really noticed this yet.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I had the same thing happen with my KK about a month ago - any book recently opened would reappear at the END of my home section. I tried changing to "sort by title" and "sort by author" and then back to "most recent first," but this quirk remained. I tried a hard reset, and changing book order in Content Manager, but nothing changed.

It finally corrected after doing an additional 3-4 hard resets, and it hasn't recurred since. I didn't notice any associated battery drain problems, and I hadn't downloaded any larger purchases then than at any previous, or subsequent, time. 

I'm sure interested to see if anyone finds the cause of this - anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When your sorting by 'most recent' isn't working, it's frequently because you've done a reset and it has forgotten the date.  The only way it can learn that is by connecting. . .so turning WN on and doing a sync & check for items, may solve the problem.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

On my kindle1 I recently had to do a hard reset and put in a new battery.  The date and time is all wonky, was that way before but not to Jan 1970   , don't have WN but my home page order is out of kilter.  Oh yes, I also deleted all the weird files in my system folder on my SD card, and emptied the trash before removing my kindle.  Got a little more memory available, but have enough to last another year or two.  Still cannot get my "most recent first" to work.  Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dona, I don't think your 'most recent' will work until you can get to a WN area and let the Kindle talk to the world and find out what time it is. Someone explained once why it worked weird like that; it has to do with how the computer remembers what day and time it is and what codes it assigns to books to keep order.  Apparently time worked differently in 1970. 

Unfortunately, there is no way to let the Kindle capture your computer time. . . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> On my kindle1 I recently had to do a hard reset and put in a new battery. The date and time is all wonky, was that way before but not to Jan 1970  , don't have WN but my home page order is out of kilter. Oh yes, I also deleted all the weird files in my system folder on my SD card, and emptied the trash before removing my kindle. Got a little more memory available, but have enough to last another year or two. Still cannot get my "most recent first" to work. Any ideas or suggestions?


The only way I know to get your Kindle synched back up for time & for it to get your home page to order things correctly is via Whispernet - usually just turning WN on & connecting will take care of it. Since you're out of WN coverage you might want to contact Kindle Support via e-mail, see if they have any other suggestions.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh well - the only way the kindle will be in WN area is if I let DH take it to Dallas at Christmas   not hardly, to be without for a week  

I did find on another thread that in the home page you put in the page number you want and it will go there, that was my really biggest problem having to go through 15 pages to get to my last activity.  The back button was not even working  

If this is the worst that happens to me I'm happy, at least I can still read on my kindle.  I quit a DTB last night, just was not the same.  Book was good, but not as good as some I have on the kindle  

Thanks y'all


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Oh well - the only way the kindle will be in WN area is if I let DH take it to Dallas at Christmas  not hardly, to be without for a week


Simple solution: you go with him.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Simple solution: you go with him.


HAH - I don't think so - I don't get along that well with my MIL  and the rest of the family 

Actually, last night just for the heck of it I looked to see what time it was in 1970 - it was the correct time for now? So went to settings and it was the correct date? And went to home page and the last book I had up was first? Ok I'll go for that  I did turn on WN at one time but don't know if that did it since I don't have WN here  Little green men, or blue ladies playing with me and my kindle 

Last year I did not know about the time thingy until I joined KB and it was CST, when we went on DST the clock remained CST, now this will be interesting to see what happens when we go back to CST


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was all in a tizzy because my K2 wasn't shifting newly-read books to the front of the home page as it should.  It wasn't leaving shifting them to the bottom of the first home page as some have described, just left them where they were.  Even so, I hadn't had the wireless on since I rebooted my Kindle as directed by Customer Service the other night, so I just tried hooking it up.  Sure enough, the books now move to the top of the home page as they should!  Hurrah, and thank goodness for these Fora!


----------



## bethsexton (May 18, 2009)

If your Kindle thinks it is Jan 1 1970 then it thinks the date you last read the book is 1909 rather than 2009.  

Remember Y2K?  Since there were no Kindles in the last century it probably only uses 2 digit years. 

If you are out of the wireless area you might try attaching it to a PC and see if it will pick up the date from the PC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It won't. . . .it needs to talk to the world via the Whispernet to know what time it is.

Some who are technically out of WN area but where there is wireless coverage of some sort have reported that the radio will sometimes at least pick up the time, even though it shows no signal.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I just wanted to thank you all so much for this thread. I had turned off my K2 while going through security at the airport, and when I turned it back on, everything was whacky with my most recent read page. It was driving me nuts! I managed to get through my week in Germany, trying numerous resets to try to get it to work. I decided to search here today before calling Amazon. Surprise! turning on the WN worked! Kindle Boards to the rescue once again!


----------

